# Preferred Short Shifters?



## AllCammedUp (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum, and have just picked up a '93 SE. I searched this forum for anything related to a short-throw shifter and didn't come up with much at all. 

Does anyone have any preferences on short-throw shifters and where they can be bought? How about any install write-ups? thanks a bunch!!

Whitney Roberts


----------

